# Price for pork belly?



## bigfish98

OK, I am getting ready to do my first Buckboard Bacon.  This is my first venture into the world of making bacon.  I decided to go with BBB because I can get pork shoulder for 1.70 a pound at sams.  The more I thought about it, the more I wanted to try regular bacon made from pork belly, so I contacted a local butcher to see what their price was per pound.  They informed me that they sell it for $3.99 a pound. 

I have two small kids, a house I am trying to sell, daycare and an apartment, so one of my main goals behind making my own bacon (other than the fact that bacon is so good and I can never have too much) is to make it cheaper than what I can buy it for in the store.  Well, at $3.99 a pound just for the meat (not counting the time, effort and other ingredients), I can't see it being economically feasible, even though I see the merit of making something to your own tastes.  So my question is then, can making your own bacon from pork belly be cheaper than buying it in the store, or is BBB the only way to make it for less than store bought?


----------



## big casino

Have you checked with other butchers in your area?

I paid $2.59lb here, but prices vary from one area to the next,

I saw folks on here saying how cheap a tri tip roast was, and when I checked with my butcher he wanted sirloin prices.


----------



## alblancher

You may need to get them to price a  3 or 5 belly case for you.  Smaller butchers don't like stocking it because there isn't that great a demand for it if you do not have large Asian and Hispanic populations in your area.

The other option is to find someone that actually butchers pigs on-site.  They will have them or can save them for you.


----------



## fpnmf

Shop the small stores...

I just got a case for 2.29..

Most already made bacon packages bought in stores are less than a pound.

Craig


----------



## mballi3011

I'm at 2.69lb here in Northeast FLa.


----------



## bigfish98

I am a complete moron!  My uncle works at a Farmland packing plant in Illinois that butchers hogs!  I don't know why I didn't think of it sooner!  I am gonna see if he can get me a couple cases for cheep and my parents can bring them when they come visit!!  D'oh!

Bigfish


----------



## oregon smoker

hey just an update...

i am looking into this as we speak. i have had my local bucher on notice for months that on his next order toss some on for me. they called yesterday to let me know they are still a while away from needing to order but they were at the (somewhat local) Cash & Cary (35 miles) has a sale until the end of the month on Bellies $2.15lb case pricing and a case is 4-5 pieces at +or- 42 lbs. i called the Restraunt Depot (acroos the street) after looking at their web site and they have them individual (10-14lbs)  for $2.15lb. for any one that has one of these locations available. as stated above price can vary around the country, we are in the northwest. hope this helps..

Tom


----------



## big casino

The restaurant depot in pittsburgh does not carry bellies altho I can order them by the case, but I have not botherd to yet because I need to build a smoker big enough to handle that many first...LOL


----------



## teeznuts

Oregon Smoker said:


> hey just an update...
> 
> i am looking into this as we speak. i have had my local bucher on notice for months that on his next order toss some on for me. they called yesterday to let me know they are still a while away from needing to order but they were at the (somewhat local) Cash & Cary (35 miles) has a sale until the end of the month on Bellies $2.15lb case pricing and a case is 4-5 pieces at +or- 42 lbs. i called the Restraunt Depot (acroos the street) after looking at their web site and they have them individual (10-14lbs)  for $2.15lb. for any one that has one of these locations available. as stated above price can vary around the country, we are in the northwest. hope this helps..
> 
> Tom


I've got some decent deals on bellies at cash & carry here in cali but the bellies are frozen and still have the rind on em. I hate trying to remove the rind. If you don't mind rind then cash & carry is a good deal.


----------



## mossymo

bigfish98... you need to call and place an order for pork belly at your Cloverdale plant in Mandan, my wife called last week and drove there today to pick up our 2 cases of 47 pounds for $2.00 per pound. Quite a bit of other wholesale meat there also!


----------



## venture

Wish I could get bellies here for $2 per pound.

Go for it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky

I have checked on the belly's here and my butcher can order them for me for $2.39 per


----------



## bigfish98

MossyMO said:


> bigfish98... you need to call and place an order for pork belly at your Cloverdale plant in Mandan, my wife called last week and drove there today to pick up our 2 cases of 47 pounds for $2.00 per pound. Quite a bit of other wholesale meat there also!


Thanks Mossy!  I will definitely give them a call!  I didn't even know there was a cloverdale plant in Mandan.  I am new to the area, but how did I miss that!

Thanks again!

Bigfish


----------



## oregon smoker

teeznuts said:


> I've got some decent deals on bellies at cash & carry here in cali but the bellies are frozen and still have the rind on em. I hate trying to remove the rind. If you don't mind rind then cash & carry is a good deal.









  Thanks for the update about the rind/skin had not given that a thought, will lock into that when i can get down to Portland.

Tom


----------



## scarbelly

Man the cheapest I have ever gotten them here is $2.99 mostly $3.29


----------



## ak1

In my area hams & shoulders are 99 cents a pound. Bellies are anywhere between 1.49- 1.99 per pound.


----------



## alblancher

Man  thats some good prices on pork, AK


----------



## phogi

One local smoke house in central Oregon wanted five bucks a pound for a fresh belly.

Then I went to whole foods, talked to the butcher, and he went back and got me a belly. I didn't ask the price, but it turned out to be $3 a pound, with the rind taken off. I think, if you are at anyplace that makes their own bacon and sausage on site, they will have bellies. I'd like to look around some more, I'll report back!


----------



## jrod62

Got some last weekend for $2.19 lbs


----------



## ak1

alblancher said:


> Man  thats some good prices on pork, AK




It's always like that at this time of year. Every store around has hams, shoulders and bellies.


----------



## couger78

Finally found a local butcher who carries pork belly; skin on or skin off, cut to size....._.$7.99 a pound!!!!!!_

I guess I'll keep looking...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kevin


----------



## chilefarmer

Got a price quote today from Sysco Co. They are a food service co. Farmland pork belly 65# box $1.59 pound. Skin on. Not freezer space just now. But soon. CF


----------



## jp61

Couger78 said:


> Finally found a local butcher who carries pork belly; skin on or skin off, cut to size....._.$7.99 a pound!!!!!!_
> 
> I guess I'll keep looking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


That guy must be either smoking the rind or too many head first crashes into the waves!!! *$7.99/lb*....really? If I wanted to and have bought some really good smoked bacon from a farmers market for $4.99/lb. All you have to do is cook it and eat it. But than again, I am not familiar with pork belly prices throughout the nation.


----------



## fbo13

I do have to admit, I'm more than a little jealous of my friends south of the border when it comes to pricing on a lot of these cuts.

I just came from one of my local butchers.  I asked how much he could sell me a pork belly.  I was told from $4.50-$5 a pound.  

I have the impression that I'm being gouged since there is so little choice around here.  I'm going to go and chat with the butcher at a few other markets in the area, hopefully I'll find something better.


----------



## atomicsmoke

FBO13 said:


> I have the impression that I'm being gouged



Me too. But apparently it's all supply and demand (LOL).


----------



## oregon smoker

kevin,
it appears you are in Nor Cal. look for a Cash and Carry or Smart and Final. they have bellys (skin on) still at the $ 3.29lb range when i was at the Portland branch last week. i think  they go as far south as So Cal.

Tom


----------



## fbo13

Oregon Smoker said:


> kevin,
> it appears you are in Nor Cal. look for a Cash and Carry or Smart and Final. they have bellys (skin on) still at the $ 3.29lb range when i was at the Portland branch last week. i think they go as far south as So Cal.
> 
> Tom


I can only wish for that kind of pricing so far.  I'm in eastern Quebec.  Around here, people wouldn't know what to do with a pork belly if they saw it, so butchers don't order them unless you badger them.  

Then you get the standard questions like:  "What are you going to do with that?" or "Are you sure you know what you're doing?" or "You sure you wouldn't like a nice T-Bone instead?"

I've got a couple more places to check, hopefully I'll find something more interesting on the pricing front.


----------



## knotfree

Prices have really jumped up for bellies out here in British Columbia also.In January i was paying around $3.Lb  cdn and last week they were up over $4.25lb cdn.( from a small wholesaler on select lean belly that i buy from)


----------



## ak1

This week my local store has it for CDN$2.79 per pound.


----------

